# Any new pics of the Moebius Seaview available yet?



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Any new Pictures of the Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea Seaview model been posted lately?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

You do realize this doesn't belong in Movies For Modelers, right....? 

Moving it to where it belongs.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Could you make that thread title longer and more precise, please?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^I think he's referring to the Lubliner _Seaview_.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is that a sub?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Yes, but it hasn't come out yet. It's due out next year, I think.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

John P said:


> Could you make that thread title longer and more precise, please?


Last time I did and all I got was "Seaview" motel pics posted. Blame the comedians on here.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That would be because _you placed it in the wrong forum_ and folks here like to be... a bit on the somewhat mean-spirited-by-in-a-good-natured-sorta-way side... when people do stuff like that. *Movies For Modelers* is about _Movies_, not models and always has been. _Models_ are best talked about either here or over at *The Modeling Forum*. So, you sorta open yourself up to that sort of ribbing from folks here when you post in the totally wrong forum. You've been here long enough you should know that by now.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Griffworks said:


> and folks here like to be... a bit on the somewhat mean-spirited-by-in-a-good-natured-sorta-way side... when people do stuff like that. *Movies For Modelers* is about _Movies_, not models and always has been. _Models_ are best talked about either here or over at *The Modeling Forum*. So, you sorta open yourself up to that sort of ribbing from folks here when you post in the totally wrong forum. You've been here long enough you should know that by now.


This is what I like about this place, even if I don't manage to post that often...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Last time I did and all I got was "Seaview" motel pics posted. Blame the comedians on here.


What is this thread about? I know it has something to do with Moebius and Seaview. It seems like you left a word out. Are you looking for _images _by any chance?

If that's the case, maybe it does belong in a modeling forum.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

No, but I have seen some good pictures of the Voyager. 

C


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Which one? 1 or 2?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

They all look the same!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

That is until they fall through a black hole, land on a machine planet and become the one and only...


V'GER!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

by Plymouth!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Last time I did and all I got was "Seaview" motel pics posted. Blame the comedians on here.


Admiral, I'm going to try and help you out. Not sure how many of you are MySpace members, or would even want to be, but we do have a MySpace page: http://www.myspace.com/moebiusmodels. 

Updated today with Seaview test shot photos, and finished Conan sculpt photos! Worst thing is, I think you have to be a member to see them. If you're not a member, there are plenty of great people on there like the aforementioned Shawn Nagle. And Thomas Kuntz. You'll find someone you know.

If someone wants to copy them here, I have no problem with it, just a lack of time. Thanks!


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello Frank

I had to sign in to see the pics. So I did.... It looks nice, but like you said that color is awful to make up the detail and the crispness of the molding.

I like the idea of the 2 part fins with the groove for lights. The parts fit on pic #3 looks real good. I really hope to see that in person soon but even more than that, I am craving for your Chariot and Pod...

The impatient Gaétan


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I love the Conan kit!

Cult


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*WOW!!!!!*


I just checked out your"Myspace"Pics of the Seaview Frank. *FANTASTIC! GREAT!COOL!*

I am really chomping at the bit for this Frank!!

High Regards,
BEATLEPAUL


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

Somebody please copy the files. I do not want to be a part of the "myspace" craze.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Seaveiw pics

Conan pics

for those of you not on My Space


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Steve, thanks so much, for posting the photos!

The Seaview is going to be awesome, and Conan, looks great in that classic pose!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Re the Seaview pics:

She's looking better all the time! The pattern designers did their homework on this one. I like the way the upper rear fins and the hull section between them are molded in one piece to ensure the correct angle and to eliminate the usual fragile glue joint where the fins attach. And the positive fit of the rear fins/exhaust tubes into recessed areas on the lower hull. And the interior is just, well, awesome!

[Flounder]Oh, boy — this is gonna be great![/Flounder]


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

Thanks Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, the little Aurora stand for FS-1 is wonderful!!


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

My work bench is screaming Feed ME Feed Me! Thanks for the pics!
I think it will get pretty quiet around here when this beauty finally hits
the shelves!! :woohoo:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

From the looks of things it won't be until the 2nd quarter of 2008 before release.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Admiral Nelson said:


> From the looks of things it won't be until the 2nd quarter of 2008 before release.


Tooling is finished. This will leave China in January, should be here at the latest mid-February.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Moebius said:


> Tooling is finished. This will leave China in January, should be here at the latest mid-February.


OH! That is so cool. I am really looking forward to this kit. Finally, a large size Seaview that the average shmoe (myself) can afford. 

Thanks for the info Frank.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Am I not seeing the vents on the engine pods?Alexander


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

looks fantastic


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

falcondesigns said:


> Am I not seeing the vents on the engine pods?Alexander


This is the worst thing about having test shot photos posted away from the original text. We had stated that the color takes most of the detail out of the pieces. Vents are there, you just can't see them due to the plastic color and the small size of the photos.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Moebius said:


> This is the worst thing about having test shot photos posted away from the original text. We had stated that the color takes most of the detail out of the pieces. Vents are there, you just can't see them due to the plastic color and the small size of the photos.


 Frank, your pictures look just fine & i for one am glad to see them. Your Seaview is simply outstanding and i want to say again, THANK YOU Frank, for making, having a 39 inch seaview a reality. Thanks for all you are doing, it is MUCH appreciated.
Bert


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^What he said!


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Ditto Frank, thanks. Looking forward to this great looking kit. Great job.
Rogue :thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks Frank,you are doing a wonderful job with this project.I'll shut up now.Alexander


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I thought Conan was going to look like Arnold Schwarzenegger 

:jest: _Just kidding!_

_VERY _cool pose and sculpt! I really like the fact that a femme was included in the kit. She adds a lot of motivation to the dynamic pose, IMHO.  

The pieces of the _Seaview_ are looking fantastic as well! I can see that there is a lot of room for adding lights and other details. A straight OOB build should yield excellent results as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Frank - Awesome Seaview pics!! I can't wait!

But! - I'm gonna have big problem with mine though. My five year old just loves my little resin Flying Sub that came with the resin aftermarket conversion kit for my Polar Lights Seaview. When he sees that neat little Flying Sub - he's gonna freak! And swipe it!!!!

I don't suppose you have any plans to sell the Flying Sub as a separate "mini kit"? 

Huzz


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Dave Hussey said:


> I don't suppose you have any plans to sell the Flying Sub as a separate "mini kit"?


Well, we'll see what next year brings, but it wouldn't surprise me to see a limited run of the 3 small ships in the kit...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey!

That would be cool! I know you can't make commitments of course, but I hope that the business case says "yes"!

Cheers!

Huzz


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Howdy Frank.

Any chance you could give us a hint or two about your upcomming Irwin Allen kits???? Love the Seaview, Looking forward to the Chariot and Space Pod.....C'Mon just a little hint..Please???????


Beatlepaul


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Moebius said:


> Well, we'll see what next year brings, but it wouldn't surprise me to see a limited run of the 3 small ships in the kit...


That would be pretty cool. If it does happen you can put me in for a few of those.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

beatlepaul said:


> Howdy Frank.
> 
> Any chance you could give us a hint or two about your upcomming Irwin Allen kits???? Love the Seaview, Looking forward to the Chariot and Space Pod.....C'Mon just a little hint..Please???????
> 
> ...


Remember, it's just a prototype, so it may be revised for any corrections in this next round of fixes, but....


----------



## jay_barnes (Apr 11, 2002)

Oh it's the Space Pod! I'm so looking forward to all these cool models!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:woohoo: AT LAST!!! Enjoyable Irwin Allen builds that even a novice could build and not screw up! I am thoroughly enjoying my Voyager build at the moment, and can hardly wait for those two Seaview kits I've ordered to sail into my Post Office!
Thanks again, Frank! :roll:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

That Space Pod is going to be _such_ a fun kit to build and light. And, yeah, it's about time!


----------



## jay_barnes (Apr 11, 2002)

Oh heck yeah, anyone going to make a miniature fusion core for this one?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Bigger is better, for Irwin Allen models. Just like he was bigger than life!


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes...Yes...Yes!!!! My vote is for a big Spindrift and FS-1, bigger than the
nice Lunar kits!! Frank, you've got a customer for life here! :wave:


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello Frank

Great to see the progress and I love what I see ..... I am always in for a 1/24, 24'' Spindrift..... That would be fantastic......

Gaétan


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Remember, it's just a prototype, so it may be revised for any corrections in this next round of fixes, but....


Again FANTASTIC frank!!!!!
Finally, finally someone with vision realizes the potential of the Irwin Allen universe!!(with all due respect to Lunar Models). Thanks for the Pic!!!!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Y'know, I always thought "Space Pod? Yikes that is ugly".

But that model looks really cool! :thumbsup: I may have to get one in spite of my previous opinion.

Huzz


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I dunno, with some nice curtains it might only be homely.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

It's got that Apollo lunar module "gaunt chic" look to it. :freak:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

How big would a 1/24 scale Jupiter 2 be?


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

*Color of Pod front?*

I know the ship itself is silver but what color would be right for the front? Burnt orange? Also, what is the real color of the FS-1? Between yellow and orange it appears to me.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yellow.
Like, insignia yellow.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

1/24th scale J-II = 24 inches.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

X15-A2 said:


> 1/24th scale J-II = 24 inches.


That is what I am hoping to see ... an 18 - 24 " in diamter J2.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The Space Pod, also was in one episode of Land of the Giants.


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

X15-A2 said:


> 1/24th scale J-II = 24 inches.


I came up with 20".

40[the stated diameter]X12 [this gives you total inches]/24 = 20"


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

D'OH!! Well the 4 foot filming miniature was scaled as if the Jupiter 2 was 60 feet in Diameter. The set was of course smaller, about 40 feet (or was it 48 feet across).

60 feet x 12 = 720 ...... 720 / 24 = 30. THIRTY INCHES!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My biggest shelf is 12" wide.


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

Y3a said:


> .......as if the Jupiter 2 was 60 feet in Diameter. The set was of course smaller, about 40 feet (or was it 48 feet across).


Wasn't that a continuing problem with all of Irwin Allen's stuff? :lol: I did some work with some plans and figured to actually make all that stuff fit into the Jupiter 2, it would ahve to be 90'.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello Y3a

When I bought the PL Jupiter 2 , I tried to figure the scale. In adding figures I arrived at a scale between 1/48 and 1/60. So in 1/24, 27'' to 30'' wouldn't be bad at all to me for a single level Jupiter 2. BUT,... putting a lower level, plus the reactor level as seen in third season and add to that the Chariot and the Pod and you've got...... a Tardis    

So, if I was to dioramise a scene including Jupiter 2, Chariot and Pod in 1/24 , 30'' would visually look good to me....

Gaétan


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Allen, IMHO, thought the fan was stupid. Nothing ever fit inside any ship he did. Howelse did the Jupiter have a third level? I thought it was funny that the Jupiter went into another galaxy, according to Will, and they took the atomic reactor, which I guess they didn't need, and attached a balloon to it to get home. Even as a kid I knew that one was stupid.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Mr. Allen + Continuity = ????*

I believe the intent was to use the balloon to lift the cleaned up, used, Reactor/Sphere to the upper atmosphere of Preplanus then, fire a rocket motor or motors to carry it and it's passanger beyond the planets gravity well. But, then Mr. Allen did not keep close watch on the continuity of the overall story line after the sixth episode

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

I don't think there was an intent to think the viewer was stupid. I think they just did not worry about those things. Until Star Trek, there really wasn't a real fan base that valued continuity or worried about such things as levels, size or anything else like that. I think he just cranked out the shows.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Y3a said:


> D'OH!! Well the 4 foot filming miniature was scaled as if the Jupiter 2 was 60 feet in Diameter. The set was of course smaller, about 40 feet (or was it 48 feet across).
> 
> 60 feet x 12 = 720 ...... 720 / 24 = 30. THIRTY INCHES!


This is the figure we get in our research, 30 inches. Not that I'm saying we're doing it, but we kicked it around.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello Frank

BUT, you didn't say you're not doing it either........ :wave: 

Gaétan


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

And Frank 

What about Spindrift ; in 1/24 does 24'' compute with your research......?

Gaétan


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Moebius said:


> This is the figure we get in our research, 30 inches. Not that I'm saying we're doing it, but we kicked it around.


Well for God's sake man!!! Kick it around some more!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm already building an Irwin Allen wing on the ol' homestead to fit Seaview. Bring it on.

(who say's bigger isn't better. 12" John? bah.)


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

So, as the four foot Jupiter 2 (based on a 60 foot ship) be 1/15th? EEEUUUWWW!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, both of those look great!


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

I've seen the actual Space Pod miniature (the large one), and I'd have to call the front panel roughly burnt orange with about 10% white added. By the way, I'd say the pod was about 1/6 scale.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

They also had a version of the Pod that was about 1/24th scale. I had the perfect opportunity to walk out of the studio with it one day but my honesty kicked in and it remained where it was. Oh well...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Opus Penguin said:


> Well for God's sake man!!! Kick it around some more!


We've kicked around so many things our legs are sore! Honestly, I think a 30 inch ship in styrene, with the interior we'd have to put in it, would be way too ambitious. Look for new announcements in February as to what the end of 2008 will hold. I think there will be a few surprises for everyone!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Gaetan's idea of a 24" Spindrift sounds fantastic, but I think that 40" would be closer to studio scale, with plenty of room for a nice interior & lighting. :thumbsup:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Frank- Let's hope for FEBRUARY- I am ready!!!!!!! SEAVIEW looks like a real winner inside out. I think you are going to sell a boatload(pun).
I highly suggest a 24 " diameter Jupiter 2 with upper level and crew figures would actually OUTSELL it, maybe for late 2008???
Gary


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

24" Spindrift???* YES! YES!*

Larger Jupiter Two,Possibly 30" *YES, YES, YES........*

Hmmmnnn...What suprises do you have for us Irwin Allen Fans Frank??? A larger Flying Sub ?...How about the Time Tunnel Complex?????

Ah Frank,...any more pics of the Spacepod?...Please?????


High Regards, 
BEATLEPAUL


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

I think the lid on the large Jupiter 2 has been shut, but, If it were to be, I would want it to follow the contours of the smaller miniature and not the 4 footer. The 4 footer had a very harsh line on the top curve. I really liked the compound curves on the 12" Polar Lights version.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

beatlepaul said:


> Ah Frank,...any more pics of the Spacepod?...Please?????
> 
> 
> High Regards,
> BEATLEPAUL


OK, one more....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I will remind my esteemed associates that my shelves are a maximum of 12" wide, and they're pretty dern full already. I won't be buying a 24" round anything.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

12" wide shelves? NO PROBLEMO! There's always your dresser, the top of the 'fridge, the back porch, the...


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

You guys are crazy! Leave the studio scale kits to specialty garage kitters--we've finally got a guy with a smart, realistic approach to doing great styrene kits so let's not ruin it!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

John P said:


> I will remind my esteemed associates that my shelves are a maximum of 12" wide, and they're pretty dern full already. I won't be buying a 24" round anything.


 knock a hole in your wall, that way you will be able to see it from TWO rooms, what a deal !!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The second room would either be the kitchen above the stove, or the bathroom above the toilet. Mmmmm ..... nah.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OH GOD PLEEEEEAAAZZZEEEE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I wonder WHAT exactly you would be modeling. How about a model of the SET with interior. Keep the Saucers with just the scrim and window with just 4 figures. NO CHAIRS, No control panels, none of that junk pulled out of your ........ that just didn't exist. How would you ever be accurate or even close when the exterior scale would be vastly different than the inside? The SPFX Hero didn't have a door on the outside either, so just ADDING one makes the saucer hull incorrect.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

An accurate 30" J2 hull in injected styrene with landing gear (working?) would be cool. The interior is a scratch builders dream. Besides Skyhook and the rest wouldn't take long to accessorize.

The cost of the molds might be prohibitive, and I'd hate to see pie sections.

JP if you get rid of the beds and use hammocks you'd have plenty of room.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Moebius said:


> This is the figure we get in our research, 30 inches. Not that I'm saying we're doing it, but we kicked it around.


Hi...

I'd love to see an accurate Moebius version of the Jupiter 2, and done at a reasonable size and scale: at least 12 to 16 inches in diameter (larger makes storage difficult, for me at least). If a Moebius Jupiter 2 model had quality anything like what is seen in chariot and pod pictures, it would be a fantastic sight.

A smaller but accurate Jupiter 2/Gemini XII would also be interesting to see as a component of a launch diorama (along with cradle, launch tower-tractors). I know I suggested it before, but is there any interest?

Happy holidays...

Jim


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

JPhil123 said:


> . . . A smaller but accurate Jupiter 2/Gemini XII would also be interesting to see as a component of a launch diorama (along with cradle, launch tower-tractors). I know I suggested it before, but is there any interest?


Great idea but let's take it a few steps further:

How about an HO scale multi-ship set of the Gemini XII spfx model with launch tower, Jupiter II spfx model with landing gear, Jupiter II sound-stage ship with little figures and bit of ground base, and the Jupiter II exterior mock-up version with landing gear? :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Lee, you will have better luck, asking Santa.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I know


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Many years ago, I built a 24" 1/24 Jupiter 2 with an upper deck. I used the fiber optic threads off fiber optic lamp and a set of sequencing Christmas tree lights to kind of randomly light each of the computer lights inside. (I said it was a long time ago.) It looks really cool. It also looks really stupid. If I were to build another 24" Jupiter 2 (and I'd love to! Polar Lights did a brilliant job with the C57, using pie-shaped gores rather than molding each half of the saucer as a piece - must have saved a fortune; it would work just as well on the Jupiter 2 - and the upper deck interior of the J2 was mostly a repeating pattern of walls and girders, much of it could use the same repeating molds) I would make the control room as a separate display model and call the 24" hull 1/72 or 1/96 scale, and scratch upper and lower decks where just the upper deck was, sharing three story tall front viewports. Room for a third engineering level below, and the Chariot, and propulsion, and... All the things they probably wish they could have done for the TV show if they had some money.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

starseeker said:


> I would make the control room as a separate display model and call the 24" hull 1/72 or 1/96 scale, and scratch upper and lower decks where just the upper deck was, sharing three story tall front viewports. Room for a third engineering level below, and the Chariot, and propulsion, and...


The Jupiter 2 would have to be at least that big to accommodate everything that was supposed to fit inside it. One problem: In 1/72 scale, a 24-inch J2 would be 144 feet across! Even allowing for space between the vertical interior bulkheads and the angled hull sides, the control deck would be about 120 feet in diameter. That's a lot of mostly empty space!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I'd keep the control deck the same size as it is. I really love the interior sets, would only want to change them minimally. The hatch at the back of the control room would lead into the lower deck, now on the same level, through the lower deck's reactor room doorway. The lower deck would face backwards. The cabins would be somewhat larger. The lower deck view ports would be view screens, like the 1701s bridge's. Actually, the main view ports would only be 2 stories tall. The upper deck main controls would be set a little forward, a small island with space to walk around either side and step out into this large viewing gallery at the front of the ship. The other unused doorway in the control room could lead to the pilot's cabin and lavatory. You could have at least 2 other decks in the J2 (top and bottom).
140' or so? What did they say at the beginning of the first episode, something about "the mightiest machine created by man"? The J2 needs to be huge. If they would have had today's effects people, it would have seemed so. I'd love to model it up that way.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

^^^^^^
Agreed. With a little rescaling both levels of the J2 could fit just fine. Since thier was no continuity between the sets and models, theres no reason that a model couldnt incorporate blended demensions from both. As for the third level since it was only seen and referenced in one ep, it could either be ignored or fit into a bigger layout on the second level behind the radiation door that Smith and Will went into. Whos to really say that ladder they went down came from level 2, afterall we only saw them go through that door in the suppy room. They could have crawled back up and then down again off screen into another section behind the staterooms.  Lots of possibilities with a full interiior J2. 

Would love to see one with rescaled levels and an accurate as possible interior both levels. With the rescaled levels their would be tons of space to add junk behind the walls. Lots of resources to work with to make it happen. I personally like the diagrams in the Jupiter Two: Propulsion Specifications guide. :thumbsup: Probably never happen.If it did though I would buy a boat load.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Build the SETS as models of the upper and lower level(s) SETS!! 

You guys will NEVER have ANY accurate Jupiter 2 model with AN INTERIOR If you try to fit and match up all the different scales. Polar lights already TRIED! HELLO!! 

A two foot model with working Landing gear and spinning mechanical lights like the 1t year Hero would be excellent.


















Also build a 10" Gemini 12 model with the bigger, flatter fusion core, no gear, and the blinking light instead of spinning effect would be cool too. 
10" is about the correct size for the SPFX model used in the show.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

John P said:


> I will remind my esteemed associates that my shelves are a maximum of 12" wide, and they're pretty dern full already. I won't be buying a 24" round anything.


What do you think the cieling is for? Hooks and fishing line!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Easy there, Y3a.


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey there is an article on the Seaview on CultTVman site written by David Merriman


http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Default.aspx?tabid=835


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Y3a said:


> Build the SETS as models of the upper and lower level(s) SETS!!
> 
> You guys will NEVER have ANY accurate Jupiter 2 model with AN INTERIOR If you try to fit and match up all the different scales. Polar lights already TRIED! HELLO!!



I think many know that it would never be accurate. What most want I think is a reasonable interpretation of what it could have been like, still incorporating the look of the exteriors and interiors. Again a blending of scales would have to be used. Theres no reason why we couldnt have a full interiored J2. Yes the interior would have to be scaled smaller in relation to the main hull, but thats ok because it would be a larger version. The Polar lights version was well done, they not only tried but they succeded.
As for the reactor core level it was seen in only one ep and really doesnt have to be included or could be as I stated above.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Y3a said:


> Build the SETS as models of the upper and lower level(s) SETS!
> 
> Also build a 10" Gemini 12 model with the bigger, flatter fusion core, no gear, and the blinking light instead of spinning effect would be cool too.
> 10" is about the correct size for the SPFX model used in the show.


Hello, All...

That is what I'd like to see...but maybe a 2 inch Gemini XII size, only so it would be in scale with the 12 inch Jupiter 2 for display purposes. Also, maybe if a Gemini XII was done as a kit, a separate kit containing the launch cradle and 3-tractors could also be developed; maybe calling it a "Lost In Space" launch pad kit. That way, builders have the option of building a lone Gemini XII, or buying the companion launch site kit to display it as it appeared in the pilot ep.

I'd probably buy both kits, and display them differently as my mood changes.

Jim


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

JPhil123 said:
 

> Hello, All...
> 
> That is what I'd like to see...but maybe a 2 inch Gemini XII size, only so it would be in scale with the 12 inch Jupiter 2 for display purposes. Also, maybe if a Gemini XII was done as a kit, a separate kit containing the launch cradle and 3-tractors could also be developed; maybe calling it a "Lost In Space" launch pad kit. That way, builders have the option of building a lone Gemini XII, or buying the companion launch site kit to display it as it appeared in the pilot ep.
> 
> ...


Correction...maybe a 12 inch Gemini XII size...


----------



## kazzer (Dec 25, 2007)

Here are some links to 'stuff' on the Seaview

www.caswellplating.com/models/seaview.html
www.moonrakers.com/submarines/seaview.mov 

AND David Merriman's CABAL reports on the conversion to R/C - fantastic stuff!

www.moonrakers.com/submarines/seaview/1sv.pdf
www.moonrakers.com/submarines/seaview/2sv.pdf
www.moonrakers.com/submarines/seaview/3sv.pdf
www.moonrakers.com/submarines/seaview/4sv.pdf
www.moonrakers.com/submarines/seaview/5sv.pdf
www.moonrakers.com/submarines/seaview/6sv.pdf
www.moonrakers.com/submarines/seaview/7sv.pdf
www.moonrakers.com/submarines/seaview/8sv.pdf
www.moonrakers.com/submarines/seaview/9sv.pdf
www.moonrakers.com/submarines/seaview/10sv.pdf


PLEASE NOTE CASWELL INC SELLING THIS BOAT AS A PRE-ORDER FOR $69.95 BUT GET IN LINE NOW FOLKS!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Did you see that incandescent bulb!...an *INCANDESCENT BULB!!*....what is this!?!...my god are we in the cave man days!?! 

pant pant pant pant....

I'll be ok...breath...breath...
Otherwise...LOOOOOOOKING GOOOOD!!!!! :thumbsup: and thanks for the links!

*NOTE:* Moebius Models is NOT supplying lighting with this kit....and no harm is intended for the person who's doing the swell custom planning on this GREAT KIT! Build on!


----------

